# the two most boring images ever



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

... were taken 

1: ... from my bedroom






2: ... from my living room






... at least they are green


----------



## LaFoto (May 19, 2007)

Green they are ... agreed.
But other than that I also - how does motcon put it? - "violently agree" with you on their being quite, quite, quite a bit boring...
Is it "boring-photos-week" this week, maybe?
I would have MANY, MANY, MANY to contribute.... :roll:


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> "violently agree" with you on their being quite, quite, quite a bit boring...



well, that is what I promised in the thread's heading  So you should not be disappointed here!



> Is it "boring-photos-week" this week, maybe?



If you refer to those other 12 threads I started this week, then I have to re-think my photography life completely


----------



## LaFoto (May 19, 2007)

Hey. Noooooooooooooooo!
I was only thinking of some other pictures that have been posted by (an)other member(s) of late... and thought it might be a common theme. Maybe?


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Hey. Noooooooooooooooo!
> I was only thinking of some other pictures that have been posted by (an)other member(s) of late... and thought it might be a common theme. Maybe?



yes, we could actually start a photo challenge for the most boring photo ever!


----------



## BoblyBill (May 19, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> yes, we could actually start a photo challenge for the most boring photo ever!


 
Hahaha!!! I love it... That's actually a good idea... If we can have a Sasquatch photo challenge we should be able to have a boring one as well...


----------



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2007)

Perhaps you could leave the camera on the tripod but swivel them around so that it faces in.  We both hope that the first one wouldn't be boring.


----------



## Don Simon (May 19, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> yes, we could actually start a photo challenge for the most boring photo ever!


 
Boring photos? Boring green photos? You wouldn't stand a chance - witness the master at work...






For some reason I never get round to deleting random lens tests. In this case it was a cheap old 500mm I'd just picked up. The detail it resolved from those little notices convinced me it wasn't bad for the money... then it promptly fell apart 

But go on, beat that for boringness... lens cap shots are cheating :mrgreen:


----------



## DSLR noob (May 19, 2007)

Your house seems nice.


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Your house seems nice.



hmm , you judge this by images taken from the house, and not showing it?? Impressive


----------



## Puscas (May 19, 2007)

it's a hard choice. Either your #2 or Zaphod's pic. One of them really is eligible  for the boring-photo-of-the-month award...














pascal


----------

